# Camera ID



## gthomson (Nov 26, 2022)

Can somebody help ID this camera? I can't find a brand name or model number on it anywhere. And have no manual to go along with it.


----------



## cgw (Nov 26, 2022)

Argus, AKA "The Brick."


----------



## gthomson (Nov 26, 2022)

Thanks much for such a quick response - that was it - Argus C2.


----------



## compur (Dec 1, 2022)

It is more likely a C3.

If there are holes on the left end for attaching a flash, it is a C3. 
If no holes, it is a C2.


----------



## gthomson (Dec 2, 2022)

compur said:


> It is more likely a C3.
> 
> If there are holes on the left end for attaching a flash, it is a C3.
> If no holes, it is a C2.


Thank you - no holes on the left, and nothing up top for a flash attachment, either.

Greg


----------

